# Poop Question - Pellets or Turds lol



## GoatMominFL

The little pygmy Hershey poops in turds... where the ND/Cross Patches poops in little pellets that look like coco puffs. You can hear them when they hit the wood as he was running up the ramp. With Hershey his poop upclose looks to be pellets, but in a formed turd like a cat. 

What is normal or do they poop differently :?


----------



## Idahodreamer

How old is he? If you have been feeding him stuff that is too rich for his system or he isn't used to it, his poop will turn into turds. I think in your other thread you said he wasn't completely weaned yet right? His system is making adjustments, and as long as it doesn't turn thin or runny and stops within a few days and turns into pellets, I think he'll be ok. His tummy may be feeling funny, so maybe someone else can help with that.


----------



## GoatMominFL

I think he was born Sept 30th, which means he will be 12 weeks old this week. I just sent the breeder an email so she can send me the info, I did not get papers on him. They have been here 3 days and I saw him poop the same way the 1st night which was Friday. Sometimes they are 1/2 inch long, sometimes an inch long, but not loose hard pellets like the other one.

I only give them 1 slice of white bread a day, which is 1/2 slice for each. Should I switch to wheat bread? They just love bread so much, they jumped on my head for it yesterday lol.

The breeder said he had been thoroughly de-wormed. It's not runny at all. And yes they were still on the mom at some points of the day and some points they were seperated with grain and hay to eat. Now I'm :worried:


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with...Talitha .......should be back to normal soon...if feeding something to rich ....slack back a bit of letting the goat eat it ...gradual is the best thing for new or rich things..remember everything in moderation including bread.....

if it doesn't improve ...or worsens get a fecal done........ :wink:


----------



## GoatMominFL

The breeder said she used to throw bread out in the pasture, so I know they've eaten that. We bought a bag of feed that the breeder had, so their grain is the same, the only thing is the hay, but it's coastal hay just like she had. They are eating the dried leaves, but his poop has been this way since we got him. I'm going to ask the breeder about it, see if she noticed anything. I'll keep an eye out...
Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats

If nothing has changed....I would honestly ...get a fecal done....may have a worm load despite...of being wormed.... if they aren't wormed... 10 days later ...from the initial worming... than the eggs will hatch ...and it starts all over again.....or not given proper dosage of a wormer.... Find out what wormer was used ... what was the dosage ...
one type of wormer.... doesn't cover some worms .....so you have to get a different type of wormer......... to kill the worm .........that isn't killed by that wormer.... Tapes are one kind... that normal wormers don't cover... Another thing that you may want checked in the fecal is cocci :hug: good luck


----------



## KW Farms

Definately agree with Pam. If it doesn't turn to normal little goat berries within a week or two i'd get a fecal done. I am glad you noticed this. Sometimes these little things can make such a big difference. If you catch stuff like that early you can figure out what needs to be done and not have him get sick and spend bunches of money with the vet, medications, etc. :hi5:


----------



## GoatMominFL

Ok, will keep an eye out. I have Ivomec, Pyran 50 and Safeguard which is what I alternate my dogs with and have not seen a worm in 15 years. Have not seen a tape either, but when I brought another dog in last year from another breeder that did have them I used Droncit Plus and have that on hand also, but of course goats differ from dogs, so I'll have to get what they need.

I think the breeder said she used Cydectin (sp?)... never used it or know what it treats, although a quick google search and I will know lol.... She said he had been "thoroughly dewormed" not just one deworming. Said he would not need another for a month or so.... She was waiting for my email to send me all his info, so I'll know soon, if not I'll call her. 

I am very familiar with worms and dogs, but not with goats :scratch: ...... 

What broad spectrum wormers do people prefer to use for goats?


----------



## liz

Depends on your area as far as what wormers will work, around here, Safeguard (Febendazole) no longer works for tapeworms as the parasite has resistance to it. Ivermectin works well for barberpole but not tapes, praziquantel is what is reccomended in this area for those nasties.

And you are right, goats have different doseages for the same wormer you could use on dogs...a goats metabolism is so high that the wormers used need to be tripled in dose to be effective.

I normally only worm if a fecal shows the need, never had a tapeworm issue with my goats so I'm not too worried about that, I do use Ivermectin horse paste wormer when needed for control of barberpole and other internal bugs.


----------



## jdgray716

toth boer goats said:


> If nothing has changed....I would honestly ...get a fecal done....may have a worm load despite...of being wormed.... if they aren't wormed... 7 to 10 days later ...from the initial worming... than the eggs will hatch ...and it starts all over again.....or not given proper dosage of a wormer.... Find out what wormer was used ... what was the dosage ...
> one type of wormer.... doesn't cover some worms .....so you have to get a different type of wormer......... to kill the worm .........that isn't killed by that wormer.... Tapes are one kind... that normal wormers don't cover... Another thing that you may want checked in the fecal is cocci :hug: good luck


I was thinking the same thing. If you find a vet in your area with goat knowledge you should be able to learn what is working in your area and what is not.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree with Liz ...with different area's.... some wormers work ..while others area's the same wormer doesn't.... :wink: :thumb:



> Definately agree with Pam


 Thanks ...Kylee... :wink: :thumb:



> I was thinking the same thing. If you find a vet in your area with goat knowledge you should be able to learn what is working in your area and what is not.


 thanks JD :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------

